# Why I don’t bake very often



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

mary berry I ain,t or is it just I don’t have a fairy clearing up at back of me. Believe it or not this plans to be flax bread te he


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> mary berry I ain,t or is it just I don’t have a fairy clearing up at back of me. Believe it or not this plans to be flax bread te he


I often wonder who does all the washing up on Bake Off. We never see any bottles of fairy liquid, or draining boards, on the contestants' benches.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> mary berry I ain,t or is it just I don’t have a fairy clearing up at back of me. Believe it or not this plans to be flax bread te he


Mine is like a WW2 battlefield when I have boiled an egg and you should see it when I bake Flaxbread lol
So not to bad Carolg
Let us know how it comes out in the Halogen oven Carol please.  I have one in Shanghai and one here but not used it to cook flaxbread and I want to try that when I get to Shanghai next week, would really appreciate that .


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Robin said:


> I often wonder who does all the washing up on Bake Off. We never see any bottles of fairy liquid, or draining boards, on the contestants' benches.


or rubber gloves hehe


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Mine is like a WW2 battlefield when I have boiled an egg and you should see it when I bake Flaxbread lol
> So not to bad Carolg
> Let us know how it comes out in the Halogen oven Carol please.  I have one in Shanghai and one here but not used it to cook flaxbread and I want to try that when I get to Shanghai next week, would really appreciate that .


Will do vince, just to say it smells lovely


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> or rubber gloves hehe





Robin said:


> I often wonder who does all the washing up on Bake Off. We never see any bottles of fairy liquid, or draining boards, on the contestants' benches.


yes Robin, it’s now you see it , now you don’t. Mine is now, now you don’t, washed up and put away


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Mine is like a WW2 battlefield when I have boiled an egg and you should see it when I bake Flaxbread lol
> So not to bad Carolg
> Let us know how it comes out in the Halogen oven Carol please.  I have one in Shanghai and one here but not used it to cook flaxbread and I want to try that when I get to Shanghai next week, would really appreciate that .


I used a mix of flax seeds and ones with sunflower,pumpkin etc, cheaper than pure flax seeds, so see how it goes. If doing it with the cheaper would be different carbs I suspect


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

Don't be silly - I'm pretty sure Mary, Nigella, Jamie etc etc have all made enough dosh to invest in dishwashing machines.  It's similar to none of the food - flour or sugar for instance - coming to their kitchen in a packet with 'Homepride' or 'Silver Spoon' emblazoned thereon.

It must be expensive and take up one helluva lot of room to store all those little containers with pre-weighed amounts of this that and the other in them, don't you think?

Eldest step-daughter is a chef and I'm more than happy to be her Commis when she offers!  - Yep that's what a Commis Chef does - sets up the ingredients and clears up after - just wish I had one is all .......


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 27, 2018)

I try to dissuade my husband from cooking very often because he uses every pot and pan ,plate ,dish knife ,fork and spoon and I cannot possibly expect him to wash up after all that cooking !
  CAROL


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Was a bit too dry so if using that mix will put more liquid in, but birds will get stuff that stuck in pan. Also egg yolks uses to make wee egg, cheese, bacon muffins. Will have to buy non stick pan for loaf though


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Don't be silly - I'm pretty sure Mary, Nigella, Jamie etc etc have all made enough dosh to invest in dishwashing machines.  It's similar to none of the food - flour or sugar for instance - coming to their kitchen in a packet with 'Homepride' or 'Silver Spoon' emblazoned thereon.
> 
> It must be expensive and take up one helluva lot of room to store all those little containers with pre-weighed amounts of this that and the other in them, don't you think?
> 
> Eldest step-daughter is a chef and I'm more than happy to be her Commis when she offers!  - Yep that's what a Commis Chef does - sets up the ingredients and clears up after - just wish I had one is all .......


Me too Jenny


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> I try to dissuade my husband from cooking very often because he uses every pot and pan ,plate ,dish knife ,fork and spoon and I cannot possibly expect him to wash up after all that cooking !
> CAROL


I don’t have that luxury, I make the mess, clear up and eat the proceeds lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Was a bit too dry so if using that mix will put more liquid in, but birds will get stuff that stuck in pan. Also egg yolks uses to make wee egg, cheese, bacon muffins. Will have to buy non stick pan for loaf though


Looks fine Carol
I always coat the inside of the tin with butter, usually falls out


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

I sprayed it with rapeseed oil. It’s an old pan which was my mum,s . Maybe a bit dry as I run out of olive oil and used some rapeseed oil. If I don’t eat it, the birds will. Will try butter next time. Oh and it took a bit more than 30 minutes to cook
Just had a wee slice with butter. Tastes like rye bread, but nice. Think birds will just have to make do with crumbs


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I sprayed it with rapeseed oil. It’s an old pan which was my mum,s . Maybe a bit dry as I run out of olive oil and used some rapeseed oil. If I don’t eat it, the birds will. Will try butter next time. Oh and it took a bit more than 30 minutes to cook
> Just had a wee slice with butter. Tastes like rye bread, but nice. Think birds will just have to make do with crumbs


LOL
I do like it and I find it very filling


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> LOL
> I do like it and I find it very filling


Yes, even with a wee bit, will see what it’s done to bg


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Yes, even with a wee bit, will see what it’s done to bg


It should have done very little to your BG Carol


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

It didn’t vince in fact, I did 10 mins on exerciser-lazy witch and walked to shops and carried 2 bags back. Really good food day, and BG 5.5 2 hours after bacon egg and wee slice of flax bread. Lowest it’s been since before Xmas. If only I didn’t.t have to work


----------



## Sally W (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> mary berry I ain,t or is it just I don’t have a fairy clearing up at back of me. Believe it or not this plans to be flax bread te he


I make the diabetic online one with 5 eggs and 2 cups of ground flaxseed bread but it’s a bit dense. Could you post your recipe please? Sounds like you use whole seeds which might be nicer


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I make the diabetic online one with 5 eggs and 2 cups of ground flaxseed bread but it’s a bit dense. Could you post your recipe please? Sounds like you use whole seeds which might be nicer


Thats the one I make Sally. Have to ensure the eggs whites are really fluffy or it can be a little dense


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I make the diabetic online one with 5 eggs and 2 cups of ground flaxseed bread but it’s a bit dense. Could you post your recipe please? Sounds like you use whole seeds which might be nicer


Same one as vince posted


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Same one as vince posted



@Sally W 
Let me find it if I can


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

@Sally W 
Found it
https://divaliciousrecipes.com/flaxseed-bread-loaf/


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 27, 2018)

Another reason for it being dense could be being too slow between adding the Apple cider vinegar to the mix and folding into the eggs, because that would start off the baking powder before getting it into the oven to rise there. I agree with Vince, the eggs need to be pretty stiff too, because they hold the air that expands.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Same one as vince posted


Thanks. I buy loaf silicone moulds to avoid sticking. Think I got them on poundland


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Sally W
> Found it
> https://divaliciousrecipes.com/flaxseed-bread-loaf/


Brilliant thanks Vince! This is different to the diabetic online recipe so will give this one a try.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Another reason for it being dense could be being too slow between adding the Apple cider vinegar to the mix and folding into the eggs, because that would start off the baking powder before getting it into the oven to rise there. I agree with Vince, the eggs need to be pretty stiff too, because they hold the air that expands.


This is helpful as I’ve not tried this recipe yet so good to have tips before U get started. Thanks


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Brilliant thanks Vince! This is different to the diabetic online recipe so will give this one a try.


Good luck Sally.
If I can do it anyone can lol
Just ensure the eggs whites are nice and fluffy


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks. I am lucky enough to know a kitchenaid so that should be OK. You sound like you’ve made huge strides in a short time Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Thanks. I am lucky enough to know a kitchenaid so that should be OK. You sound like you’ve made huge strides in a short time Vince!


Thanks Sally and I have managed not t burn the place down yet lol


----------



## Carolg (Jan 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Thanks. I buy loaf silicone moulds to avoid sticking. Think I got them on poundland


I have silicone muffin cases, got in home bargains. Will look for loaf tin thanks


----------



## Carolg (Jan 28, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck Sally.
> If I can do it anyone can lol
> Just ensure the eggs whites are nice and fluffy


Don’t think I fluffed up eggs enough and didn’t realise the vinegar had reaction. I bought cider vinegar so don’t know if that had an effect as well


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Don’t think I fluffed up eggs enough and didn’t realise the vinegar had reaction. I bought cider vinegar so don’t know if that had an effect as well


I use  cider vinegar Carol and it is ok


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I have silicone muffin cases, got in home bargains. Will look for loaf tin thanks


Sorry meant paper silicone cases to put inside my old loaf tin. You can easily lift out then


----------



## Carolg (Jan 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Sorry meant paper silicone cases to put inside my old loaf tin. You can easily lift out then


Ah. I have paper cases to put inside tin, but thought bread would maybe stick, but should spay them with oil or put flour inside


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Ah. I have paper cases to put inside tin, but thought bread would maybe stick, but should spay them with oil or put flour inside


I would use a little butter or spray with oil just a little


----------



## Sally W (Jan 28, 2018)

Little butter is what I use.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Little butter is what I use.


You are getting there Sally


----------

